# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  من هي الشيماء رضي الله عنها

## مسك ريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


أخت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من الرضاعة
نسبها رضي الله عنها 
هي أخت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من الرضاعة و أسمها حذافة ابنة الحارث و غلب عليها اسم الشيماء حتى صارت لا تعرف إلا به غالباً
امها : حليمة بنت أبي ذؤيب السعدية مرضعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم
و أبوها : الحارث بن عبد العزى بن رفاعة بن ملان بن ناصرة بن بكر بن هوازن

الشيماء و طفولة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم 
و لم تكن الشيماء اخت النبي صلى الله عليه و حسب بل كانت تحضنه وتراعيه ، فتحمله أحياناً إذا اشتد الحر ، وطال الطريق ، وتتركه أحياناً يدرج هنا وهناك ، ثم تدركه فتأخذه بين ذراعيها وتضمه إلى صدرها ، وأحياناً تجلس في الظل ، فتلعبه وتقول :
حتى أراه يافـــعاً وأمـــردا يا ربنــــا أبق لنا محمداً
واكبت أعاديه معاً والحســـدا ثم أراه سيداً مســــوداً
وأعطه عزاً يدوم أبـــــــداً
قال محمد بن المعلى الأزدي : وكان أبو عروة الأزدي إذا أنشد هذا يقول : ما أحسن ما أجاب الله دعاءها

إكرام النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لها 
ذكر الإمام ابن حجر في الإصابة أن الشيماء لما كان يوم هوازن ظفر المسلمون بهم ، وأخذوا الشيماء فيمن أخذوا من السبي ، فلما انتهت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : يا رسول الله ، إني لأختك من الرضاعة. قال : وما علامة ذلك قالت : عضة عضضتها في ظهري ، وأنا متوركتك

فعرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العلامة ، فبسط لها رداءه ، ثم قال لها : ههنا ، فأجلسها عليه ، وخيّرها ، فقال : إن أحببت فأقيمي عندي محببة مكرمة ، وإن أحببت أن أمتعك فارجعي إلى قومك ، فقالت : بل تمتعني وتردني إلى قومي و أسلمت رضي الله عنها ، فاعطاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ثلاثة أعبد و جارية و اجزل لها العطاء ثم ردها إلى قومها.

ولم يتوقف إكرام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للشيماء عند هذا فحسب ، بل شمل ذلك بني سعد جميعهم ، ومعلوم أن بني سعد من هوازن ، وذلك أنه لما انتصر عليهم يوم حنين وغنم أموالهم ونسائهم وذراريهم ، عند ذلك جاءه وفد هوازن بالجعرانة وقد أسلموا، فقالوا : يا رسول الله ، إنا أصل وعشيرة ، وقد أصابنا من البلاء ما لم يخف عليك فامنن علينا من الله عليك. 
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : نساؤكم وأبناؤكم أحب إليكم أم أموالكم ؟ 
فقالوا: يا رسول الله ، خيرتنا بين أحسابنا وأموالنا ، بل أبناؤنا ونساؤنا أحب إلينا ، 
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أما ما كان ولي ولبني عبد المطلب فهو لكم ، وإذا أنا صليت بالناس فقوموا فقولوا : إنا نستشفع برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المسلمين ، وبالمسلمين إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أبنائنا ونسائنا ، فإني سأعطيكم عند ذلك ، وأسأل لكم

فلما صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالناس الظهر قاموا فقالوا ما أمرهم به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال : أما ما كان لي ولبني عبد المطلب فهو لكم
فقال المهاجرون : وما كان لنا فهو لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وقالت الأنصار : وما كان لنا فهو لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

قال ابن كثير : ولقد كان هذا سبب إعتاقهم عن بكرة أبيهم ، فعادت فواضله عليه الصلاة والسلام قديماً وحديثاً ، خصوصاً وعموماً
رضي الله تعالى عن الشيماء و سائر أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و جمعهم معه في الجنة إن شاء الله تعالى
م.ن

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## hamoudmam

حبذا لو يرافق ذلك مصدر الموضوع

----------


## مسك ريم

هنا خيتي : الله يجزاكي خير

https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الشيماء_بنت_الحارث

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
رضي الله عنها وأرضاها 
جُزيتِ الفِردَوسَ الأعْلى مِنْ الجنّه* :55:  :55: 
*
سُبْحَان الله وَبِحَمْده ~ 
،، سُبْحَان الله الْعَظِيْم*

----------

